# MTBtandems.com?



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Are they still in biz? Tried to visit there website today and its down. 

Anyone have a phone number for them?


R


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Appears to be up now.

By the way, they rock!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

RSW42 said:


> Are they still in biz? Tried to visit there website today and its down.
> 
> Anyone have a phone number for them?
> 
> R


Didn't know the site was down, but we're still here. Phone is 678-445-0711.
Thanks


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeahh, tired all day the other day from a few different computers...no worries!

It's time to replace the Middleburn ring on my singlespeed!



R


----------

